# need a 500W PSU from Cooler Master/Corsair under 5k



## faraazbh (Jul 26, 2014)

i'm about to buy this config today or in a few days:

intel i5 4590
gigabyte h87m-d3h 
Corsair vengence/kingston hyperx 4gbx2
WD 1TB blue/1tb seagate barracuda 
Sapphire r9 270x
Circle Cabinet CC 821~ 3100
corsair vs550W ~3400/vs650W ~4800

i've heard that components used in corsair vs550 are cheap, is it true? also suggest an appropriate psu from corsair/coolermaster

actually i wanted to buy seasonic s12II 520W but my local dealer says there is no service center in mumbai, and it'll give warranty problems

what do i do now?? :/


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 26, 2014)

Don;t make multiple threads for same purpose. Continue here- *www.digit.in/forum/pc-components-configurations/185509-buying-gaming-pc-around-60k.html


----------

